

Try Out Windows Phone on Your iPhone or Android Right Now - TamDenholm
http://gizmodo.com/5863385/how-to-try-out-windows-phone-on-your-iphone-or-android

======
TamDenholm
This is a very slick browser demo. I also really like the Windows Mobile OS, i
actually think its very nice despite my usual dislike for anything Microsoft.

